# Poling platform on jon boat?



## Jacob Schmanske (Aug 13, 2018)

I have been using a yeti for a few years now, and I've decided I'm ready for a upgrade. Anyone have pics or ideas for a true poling platform for a jon boat?


----------



## SHO-Nuff (Oct 26, 2019)

Need to know what type/size of Jon boat/motor you have? There are many ways to install a platform on that type of boat. Does boat have an aft deck or just bench seat? What positioning would you prefer, balanced over transom or more over back deck? Some platforms are transom mounted, some are welded to gunnels and other are a hybrid of the 2.


----------



## Carphunter (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Here's a custom on Glen Boatright built for my old Weldcraft. Seemed to work very well. Boatright is in Friendswood, TX. https://boatrightmarine.com


----------



## Jacob Schmanske (Aug 13, 2018)

Matts said:


> Here's a custom on Glen Boatright built for my old Weldcraft. Seemed to work very well. Boatright is in Friendswood, TX. https://boatrightmarine.com


Awesome! Boat right is just down the road from my house.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Jacob Schmanske said:


> Awesome! Boat right is just down the road from my house.


Glen did a wonderful job on the platform, Jack plate, and rubber floor.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Here are some photos of the platform on our Sea Ark 16' Jon Boat. Very stable and large.


----------



## JG_FLY (Jan 19, 2020)

Carphunter said:


>


great looking platform! did you build yourself?


----------



## chiphill (Aug 26, 2013)

Here's a simple one I made from 1" SS railing


----------



## Derekfishtec (2 mo ago)

How stable is it on the platform?


----------

